

Changing Education Paradigms - a wonderful animation - Fuzzwah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U&hd=1

======
Fuzzwah
I hope I know everything and am rich by the time I have kids, so I can quit my
job and home school them.

